# Salt Storage



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

How many of you have Salt Storage buildings or store outside?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That's a good question is it better to store inside or just keep it in a pile outside under a tarp? I just started sanding and i'm woundering the same thing?


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Straight salt doesn't really like being outside and tarped, it's too hard to get a totally leakproof tarp. Salt/sand mix seems to do fine in a pile, not even covered. All the towns here keep their mix pile right out in the open.

I use an old truck body for my salt storage, it holds 12-15 ton and I fill and empty it with a grain auger. I only load a 700 lb tailgate hopper with it, so it's not too bad scooping salt into the the auger in those small doses. I buy bulk salt from the distributor in 4-5 ton loads on the dumptruck (which has a undertailgate spreader) and what I don't use during a storm goes into the bin.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

We store outside but under a "cover it"(temporary) canvas type garage.
Dino


----------



## Bill c (Jan 30, 2000)

We built a shed out of concrete waste blocks that a local concrete supplier makes.They are six foot long,two foot wide,and three foot high.They have a groove on the bottom and a tongue on top and make great bins.Then we framed the roof and walls and put on metal roofing with a total cost of about fourteen hundread.We can store about thirty five to fourty tons.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

just wondering how much each one of those concrete block things used to build the salt storage things cost? the town and almost all big contractors have a storage thing built out of those concrete block, most then have a cover-it instant garage over it. also, if anyone has any picts of their storage building, please post it here. i want to see what everyones storage building looks like.
thanks,

bryan


----------



## Bill c (Jan 30, 2000)

Bryan,the blocks are thirty dollars each and if you buy a truck load,which is twelve block they deliver and set them up with there boom truck for free.


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*We have some blocks*

We sell sand and salt all winter, and keep it under one of those temporary structures on top of the mafia blocks. $30.00 is pretty reasonable for the blocks, but I have yet to find a company who will deliver them and set them. We hire out trucks then use our machines to set them up. I have a picture of my bins posted on Guido's picture pages in the section under Phil's stuff. We usually buy 50-100 at a clip and then you can get a discount. Be careful, I've seen them break in half or all apart way up in the air. VERY DANGEROUS - 4000# each. I'm going to try to put a picture of them in this post as well.

http://content.communities.msn.com/GuidosEquipmentPics/PhotoAlbum


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

SLS that is a nice set up that you have there i have been looking for some land around my way to do something like that but the cost is at such a preimium that it makes it not worth it to get such valuable real estate.Would like to own the land and rent out to other contrators for parking well that is my idea but just can't find any thing in my area.thanks for the idea's they are very good.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

We rent a 20 yard dumpster for 4 months at a time and keep it on site. We cover it with a tarp when it is not on use. You can even drive a small bobcat into them to load the salt if you need to, the work great and at the end of the season you simply call for a pick up and you don't waste any space on your clients property! Everybody wins!!! :bluebounc


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

That is a great idea


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Of course it is, I wouldn't give you guys BAD ideas!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

does anyone have any idea as far as the pricing on those cover-all tarps that is pictured above?

we are looking at seting up a salt bin at one of our sites....i think i will need around 20X20 to get 100 tons in the bin w/ 8' walls


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I had a set up similar to SLS's,mine was 22x24 and it was tallet. It worked good for a while but one storm when we we were cleaning up one of my drivers had the body on the large 6 wheeler up he came out at an angle and tore the entire thing down totaling it.

I was going to replace the cover and frame work but when I figured out the cost it was cheaper to put up something permenant. When you factor in the cost to buy, labor to set up, replacement cover at about 6 years and the labor to do the replacement it wasn't worth it.

I designed this and had a local contractor build the walls roof etc. We originally had the concrete blocks for our foundation but they were starting to desintergrate due to the salt. So we took all of those down and built a foundation out of 6x6x8 PT Hemlock Timbers so that it would withstand the salt. We put srtips of old cutting edges vertically about 4 ft on center across the back wall so that the loader buckets won't tear up the timbers. Then we asphalted the floor.

It works great year round, salt/sand winter and dry loam, equipment storage through the landscape season. How many of you in the North East have dry loam this week????

If you are in your own location and in it for the Long haul, crunch the numbers before you leap!


----------

